# Softtube Console 1 Fader



## novaburst (Oct 22, 2019)

Softtube finally brings out a fader control, some very interesting features, like sound change, i did lough a little when the price was was mentioned
But who knows, 

Seems to be a bit of a special controller not your every day one.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 22, 2019)

A bit out of my price range, I'm afraid. Looks interesting though


----------



## novaburst (Oct 23, 2019)

One of the things that is a bit odd is a second unit will be the same and not a cut down version,


----------



## wst3 (Oct 23, 2019)

I have mixed feelings - based solely on Console 1 I expect that this will be well made, reliable, and well thought out. Based on Console 1 I also expect that it will be extremely limited in term of software with which it will work.

I love the idea, but at the moment I feel like I am being held hostage by Softube, I've been wresting with selling my Console 1.

And it ain't cheap! Not certain it really adds $599 of value to the studio... but it has become so difficult to figure out price/value.


----------



## j_kranz (Oct 23, 2019)

wst3 said:


> I have mixed feelings - based solely on Console 1 I expect that this will be well made, reliable, and well thought out. Based on Console 1 I also expect that it will be extremely limited in term of software with which it will work.
> 
> I love the idea, but at the moment I feel like I am being held hostage by Softube, I've been wresting with selling my Console 1.
> 
> And it ain't cheap! Not certain it really adds $599 of value to the studio... but it has become so difficult to figure out price/value.



Thats been my trepidation towards these as well... I love the idea and form factor, and Softube certainly make quality stuff, but its only a small percentage of the plugins I use, so it would be really nice if this was a bit more 'open format'.


----------



## Pietro (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeah, it looks pretty nice. But it seems to have pretty narrow use. I mean, you could probably Bome translate some of it, if it even sends midi?

- Piotr


----------



## novaburst (Oct 23, 2019)

If i am understanding correct, this controller gives you a tone as if you were using an analog mixing console
so has its own sound,


----------



## Pietro (Oct 24, 2019)

It can, but doesn't have to. Depends on the mode you work in. This is because it basically controls a plugin, that you need to have on all of your channels (or just the ones you want to control). 

- Piotr


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Oct 24, 2019)

I think they really missed a trick not adding midi Cc , as even just a basic foundation.

they would probably argue that there is tons of generic midi Cc faders out there, but this is well made, 100m and would be great for composees.


Loads of people are desperate for a midi Cc type type with 100m . I would be interested, I use an icon X and although it does the job , it feels cheap and bugs happen


----------



## Pietro (Oct 24, 2019)

Well, in theory you could Bome translate anything to midi. So fader data to midi CC. 

We're just gonna have to wait for some reviews and more info on the software.

I'll look for a manual later. 

- Piotr


----------



## Pietro (Oct 24, 2019)

There is no mention of midi in the whole manual (aside from a few assignable buttons). Looks like they really want it to be tied to their software. It makes some sense, to be honest, as they are trying to bring a product that distinguishes it from similar devices. So it's something rather for mixing engineers again. Seems like there's a lot of other options for this application and not too many for composers.

I was also trying to find info if this device can follow track selection, which I would find crucial and I couldn't find any.

- Piotr


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 24, 2019)

I emailed Softube to clarify, here was their response on the assigning of MIDI CC...

_"Both Console 1 and Console 1 Fader communicate using MIDI data. However, neither of them are generic controllers, and they're not designed to work as such. In optimizing them for a pre-defined workflow, in combination with our Console 1 OSD, their ability to function properly and predictably as MIDI CC devices was compromised. 

As far as I understand, there are a few DAWs that can read them as generic controllers, and they can work to an extent, but behaviour is not entirely predictable and we do not support this. 

So long answer short: no, they're not meant for MIDI CC stuff, they're just not designed to be. It's very unlikely that this will change in the future. That's probably not the answer you were hoping for, but it's the best I can give you at the moment."_

*A serious opportunity cost for a ~$1k controller.*


----------



## Pietro (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks. That's very sad actually. So I guess, I'm stuck with the upcoming Avid S1, which is very expensive. But if it's the same protocol as Avid Artist Mix, the protocol enables to lock some faders to certain tracks (or groups), have one follow selection and the rest can also be translated to CC.

- Piotr


----------



## novaburst (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 13, 2019)

I saw it at AES in NYC....Nice tool, but it’s made to integrate with Console One pretty much exclusively....I was ready to start off with console one, until I realized that you need an iLok account....I left the Softube booth righy away !!


----------



## novaburst (Nov 14, 2019)

synthnut1 said:


> iLok account....I left the Softube booth righy away !!



The ilok does bother a few people, some think nothing of it


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 14, 2019)

........Once bitten, twice shy


----------

